# Motorized 1960's Schwinn American



## grantpavek (Nov 28, 2010)

I already posted this in the middle-weight bicycle forum but I saw that middle-weight bikes are covered under this one as well and this gets more views.

Hello everyone, 

My dad and I have recently been getting into classic bikes and I just stumbled across this website. My first question, of many to come, is about my dad's most recent project. He bought a 49cc motor and installed it onto his old Schwinn American. Are other people doing this? Does it lower the value of the bike? Is there a demand for old classic motorized bikes? 

Pictures are attached.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## grantpavek (Nov 28, 2010)

This is a video of the bike in action:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCHApe-70q0


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 3, 2010)

Lots of folks seem to be tinkering around with the Chinese engine kits these days, good times if you can keep it running, and if the local cops don't take an interest in you.  As to hurting the value of the bike, the Schwinn American is a pretty common bike, have fun with it.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## bairdco (Dec 4, 2010)

i've motorized a bunch of old bikes, mostly 40's Colsons. 

everything i do to the bike can be put back, so the only damage is scratches and a bit more wear and tear from the added weight and speed.

the way i look at it, is since the dawn of bicycling, people have wanted to put motors on them. every kid dreamed of building one, so now that it's readily available and relatively simple, you can finally fulfill your dream.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 4, 2010)

i built a motorized bike with that frame, well it was a heavyweight middleweight parts


----------



## grantpavek (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 6, 2014)

*This is a two stroke?*

I saw one having trouble going up a hill. The bike will long outlast the motor.


----------

